# Built in equipment rack and LCD mount recommendations



## Lynch (Jan 6, 2010)

So I am looking to mount a 40" LCD and build a small built-in cabinet for components on the same wall. Mounting the LCD shouldn't be a problem, my main question is how to construct the built in. 

I'm a new home owner and a novice when it comes to stuff like this so go easy! Below are a few pictures to give you an idea of the room, the wall I plan on mounting the TV on (along with installing the built in), and the last is what's behind the wall. The measurement in the 2nd picture shows the distance between the vent and the trim piece below. 

The main concern I have is what material to use the for the built in cabinet and also how I would support it as it won't be ground level. 

Any help and ideas are greatly appreciated. Feel free do make any changes to the pics.


Lynch

EDIT: Pics finally showed up..


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You need to have 5 posts I believe before you can post pics or links. There is a section for post 'padding' to get around that. We have to do it for reasons of keeping spammers out.

Bryan


----------



## Lynch (Jan 6, 2010)

Got it, must have missed that during registration thanks.

Here are the pics (hopefully)


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Not showing still. Are they in your gallery or somewhere else? If you can post links, I'll put them in the thread.

Bryan


----------



## Lynch (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks Bryan. I'm able to post pics in testing forum now. I can't however add pics to any of my posts in this thread for some reason. Do you have the ability to delete this thread so I can just create a new post now that I can post pics?

Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Actually, they are showing now in this thread. I can report the thread and have it deleted if you still want to.

Bryan


----------



## Lynch (Jan 6, 2010)

We're good. I deleted and re-added the links to the original post and they showed up. Thanks much for your help.

Alright, any advice on the built in?


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, not that you have had your hand slapped about minimum posts.. LOL on to the cabinet construction. 

My first recommendation would actually be not to mount it high on the wall, not that supporting it would be a problem, but I feel it may distract from TV viewing..I mean, you'll have all your gear right up adjacent to your TV and your TV would also be off-centered. No reason why you couldn't cut a hole in the paneling and mount it in there and finish it off with a little molding that roughly matches the panling.

Fairly straightforward build really, especially if you don't want the shelves to move, it would actually be easier to build something with adjustable shelves. Do you have a table saw or circular saw? You could probably build the whole thing from a one or two sheets of 3/4 MDF. If you have a router or a sander even better as MDF shapes really well. 

For adjustable shelves.. Figure out how deep you want the cabinet to be..probably something on the order of 24". Cut a the carcass sides and top/bottom from the MDF. Just rip some 24" sections from the sheet then cross-cut to size. For adjustable shelves (which I highly suggest since your mounting it in the wall and its going to be permenant). Router (or use your table saw) to cut two grooves about 3/8 deep and wide into the cabinet sides. The supports that will hold up the shelves will be mounted in these grooves.. http://wwhardware.com/showimage.cfm?type=spec&productid=KV0255 ALU 12

MDF takes glue really well so lay your sides and top on a FLAT surface and glue it together. Your going to need a set of clamps (three at a minimum) two on the sides and one diagonal to make it square. with the sides clamped, use a ruler to measure corner to corner and make sure it is square, tighten the clamp on the "longer" corner too corner side to push it into square. If you have a finish nailer, pop a couple nails in it but you probably don't so don't sweat it. 

Once the glue is dry, cut a back piece out of thin plywood or luane for the back, nail it on, cut some shelves, paint the whole thing, install the shelve brackets an viola your almost done. Cut a hole in your wall, slide the cabinet in there and hold it in place by nailing 1x1 to the side of the cab and then the wall. If your mounting it up high, run a couple 2x4 underneath all the way to the ground. Finally, buy some pine molding that you like, stain to match and nail in place so that it covers the edges of the cabinet and the adjacent wall.

Ok? hope this helped. I'm building a similar cabinet but it is going to have a door and drawers and be made of nice hardwood. You could go that route but you need an RF remote and perhaps more woodworker skill and tools than you possess.


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh yeah, make sure you cut some decent sized holes in the back to vent everything. Put the hottest components up top which will likely be your cable box; man those things are so cheaply built and run hot.


----------

